# Forum for Computer Science



## Virus Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Friends can you please suggest me forums for DBMS,Operating System & Computer Networks.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2008)

thinkdigit forum => All in one!


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 2, 2008)

mediator said:


> thinkdigit forum => All in one!


What do you think you are doing to him? There are many forums that specialize in those niches and are 'abviously' far better than TDF.

Dear virus, google for the same keywords and you will get forums which specialize in those niches.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, thanx for reminding me! I thought you specialised in 'DBMS,Operating System & Computer Networks'. The guy comes and you redirect him to google!


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 2, 2008)

mediator said:


> Oh, thanx for reminding me! I thought you specialised in 'DBMS,Operating System & Computer Networks'. The guy comes and you redirect him to google!


isn't that better than keeping him hanged on and wasting his time?


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope, I think this forum has got some intelligent & knowledgeable members who wish to increase their own knowledge by debugging the problems of others that are known or unknown/new to them. These members might be a part of the regular group in the ones which you christen as "specialized"!! I think you should check the history of this forum too. "Mostly" is not the case where people are hanging and wasting their time here for I know you are good in php and have helped many. Its like redirecting patients to US and UK, when in reality they can be treated here in INDIA and many from US/UK also are coming to INDIA. I don't wanna make this FIGHt CLUB buddy. So I surrender!


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for surrendering 
Btw that guy shall soon realize if TDF gives him most exposure or some other forum!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2008)

no such forum exists 
may be you want to start one !

i can help with other things  though.


----------

